# Gamers in canberra



## -PaZuZu- (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm moving to the ACT around april this year and was curious if anybody knows of any gaming groups in the area.  i'm 26 and have been playing for 13 years.  i'm a big greyhawk fan, but have played just about everything.


----------

